# Laetitia Casta - défilé de mode prêt-à-porter automne-hiver 2022/2023 AMI lors de la fashion week de Paris 19.01.2022 (x4)



## luluc (20 Jan. 2022)




----------



## frank63 (20 Jan. 2022)

Danke schön für die entzückende Laetitia!


----------



## XiLitos (20 Jan. 2022)

Dankeschön dafür


----------



## kinoo (20 Jan. 2022)

Danke für die schöne Lætitia.


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Thanks for these pics


----------

